# Kinder doe with huge udder



## fancifran (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a Kinder doe that had twins, they only nurse one side. I have milked her out several times. her udder is so huge her skin is cracking or getting cut, what do I do??? I tried making a nursing bra so the kids had to nurse the one side. but that lasted five minutes.....  I sprayed the cracks with blu cote because thats all I had handy. I swear her udder looks green on the bad side, can I dry up that side??? and with what ??????


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 12, 2013)

how long ago did she have the kids?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 12, 2013)

BluKote, while you meant well, is very drying.  Massage some bag balm on the whole udder a few times a day.  The green though...is this from the dye in the spray or do you mean that the tissue itself is discolored?

And when you milk it out, it does milk?  I would be testing for mastitis asap.


----------



## Rocco (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a pain, but keep milking her out on the large side. As the kids get bigger they will both want to nurse at the same time and will keep the udder balanced. That really isn't too uncommon to have newborns both use the "easy" side.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 16, 2013)

You could try taping the teat they are nursing on to force them to the other side.  That is as long as the other side does not have mastitis in it.


----------



## fancifran (Aug 17, 2013)

No mastitis. just huge, and the kids are several  weeks old.......  She isnt easy to catch..... what kind of tape do you use. I tried making her a nursing bra again today.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 19, 2013)

You can buy tape specially for taping teats or I just use the silver colored wide kind.  Not sure what it is called.  Just make sure not to tape any creases into the teat and cover the tip.  I just put it around the teat and leave a "tail" sticking out the side so I can pull it apart easily. (does that make sense?)


----------

